# [PHOTOS] South Africans Get Xenophobic,Attack Other Africans [Viewers Discretion is Advised]



## abujagirl (Apr 14, 2015)

Other African Nationals in South Africa have been attacked by South Africans who want them out of their country. The South Africans are claiming that the foreigners are taking all their jobs. 

Presently, stores have been looted, properties burned down and lives lost in the attack. 




















#XenophobicSA #Xenophobicattacks #SouthAfrica


----------

